# Delamination? Or Normal



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is a question for the group. I have owned a 2010 - 329FBH for a few months now, and just noticed something. Every exterior wall is solid when you press on it, but the rear wall has a slight flex to it when pressed below the window. There are not any bubbles in the skin, and visually it looks normal. Today I stopped by Camping World, but they did not have any in stock. Other Outbacks on the lot did have some flex to the back panel. Before I scheduled an appointment with Camping World, I was wondering if anyone familiar with the 329FBH would let me know if the back wall is solid or has some flex to it?


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I have had the same thing on my '09 since purchase and we're going into year 4 with it with no issues. I believe this is normal to allow for contraction/expansion due to the outside temperatures. A true delamination condition is present all the time no matter what the outside temperature is.

If you're bringing it in anyway, for peace of mind just ask them to double check. From what you're describing, it sounds like you should be ok.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a 2011 301 BQ, and I noticed when I waxed mine and washed it, it does the same thing yours does. I guess now that a see a few other people have the same issue, I am not going to worry about it.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
I have a 2010 329fbh and same with my back wall. It is not manufactured like the side walls (foam block insulation and pressed glued together). I believe it has fiberglass insulation with aluminum studs and luan/filing exterior. I definately consider it a shortcut. I don't believe it is a load bearing wall but would be nice if they spent the few extra bucks and made the same as the other walls. It wouldn't take much to poke a hole in it.
BTW, we love our trailer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The rear walls are not laminated like the sidewalls.

The sidewalls are layered with fiberglass, luan, framing and block foam insulation, then run through a pinch roller to "squish" it all together.

The rear wall is studded, then has the fiberglass panel "hung" with batted (think the pink fiberglass like homes use) insultion, and paneling stapled in from the inside.


----------



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It makes me feel better to know that other units have the same flex to them. And to Therink, we love our trailer too. It is a great floorplan for 3 kids. 
Thanks again,
Jack


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

5windhams said:


> Thanks for the replies. It makes me feel better to know that other units have the same flex to them. And to Therink, we love our trailer too. It is a great floorplan for 3 kids.
> Thanks again,
> Jack


Jack
We weren't sure about the lack of dinette at first but don't miss it a bit. We had a few minor issues with warranty items but think there all worked out now. About the only thing I don't like is the cheesy rear wall construction. Happy camping and take good care of her.
Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

therink said:


> Thanks for the replies. It makes me feel better to know that other units have the same flex to them. And to Therink, we love our trailer too. It is a great floorplan for 3 kids.
> Thanks again,
> Jack


 About the only thing I don't like is the cheesy rear wall construction. [/quote]

They're pretty much all made that way......

Only 1 or 2 I know of that use a laminated rear wall, unless it has the molded fiberglass rear cap.


----------



## RonBidd (Aug 2, 2011)

huntr70 said:


> The rear walls are not laminated like the sidewalls.
> 
> The sidewalls are layered with fiberglass, luan, framing and block foam insulation, then run through a pinch roller to "squish" it all together.
> 
> The rear wall is studded, then has the fiberglass panel "hung" with batted (think the pink fiberglass like homes use) insultion, and paneling stapled in from the inside.


Just wanted to conferm. I had my front wall removed and the front an back are only attech at both ends


----------



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

We have an 06 29bhs 5th wheel that is the same way. We have been concerned about it but it looks like a common thing with them. Now the big problem we have had is that only one side of the aluminum molding on the corners was sealed. This caused a delamination due to water ingress.


----------

